# Mogadore Reservoir Hunting



## JohnJH

My brother was drawn for a blind to hunt Mogadore this upcoming split season. We will be hunting in blind number 3 on the west end of the lake. Just wondering what to expect as we are new waterfowl hunters. TIA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redheads

I was under the impression that the ramp by #3 was now closed since they built the new one !


----------



## JohnJH

Redheads said:


> I was under the impression that the ramp by #3 was now closed since they built the new one !


It is. I don’t know why they have it listed wrong on the map but when I went lansinger is closed and the other on there is the one you have to use 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Redheads said:


> I was under the impression that the ramp by #3 was now closed since they built the new one !


That map is really outdated. I can't believe they sent that out to people.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Blind 3 is on the north side of the little island there NW of the old ramp. I had that blind once a bunch of years back, and there was no blind there to speak of...just a few old stakes in the water, so watch your footing.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Well, I'd expect someone like me (years ago) that doesn't know any better to motor right on up to you completely ignorant to the fact people are duck hunting.
Good luck playa!.


----------



## Bprice1031

It's also pretty damn deep in that area. I also had that blind a few years back and the decoys we had set started to float away because we didn't have long enough leads on them. Make sure you have at least 20 feet of cord attached to your decks. Good luck out there.


----------



## JohnJH

Bprice1031 said:


> It's also pretty damn deep in that area. I also had that blind a few years back and the decoys we had set started to float away because we didn't have long enough leads on them. Make sure you have at least 20 feet of cord attached to your decks. Good luck out there.


Yea I went out to check the depths and stuff and could tell it was real deep. We re rigged all of our decoys already so hopefully we don’t have any floaters. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

JohnJH said:


> Yea I went out to check the depths and stuff and could tell it was real deep. We re rigged all of our decoys already so hopefully we don’t have any floaters. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Biggest thing is go have a good time! Hope you all get a limit of woodies out there.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Bprice1031 said:


> It's also pretty damn deep in that area. I also had that blind a few years back and the decoys we had set started to float away because we didn't have long enough leads on them. Make sure you have at least 20 feet of cord attached to your decks. Good luck out there.


Yep...it sure does drop off.


----------



## bdawg

2 years ago, I had blind 7 on opening day. It is similar to your blind 3. The water dropped off fast in front of the blind. We also had a tree sticking out over the water that reduced visibility. We hunted the other side of the island that was shallower and had some low brush we could hide in. We stood in about 2' of water with brush all around us. It made for a good blind and increased our view. We had woodies flying around early. We shot 4 on the day with 3 hunters. Not great for opening day. Couldn't get the geese to come in for us. We had a mojo, wood duck, mallard, and goose decoys out. We had one pair of woodies come right at us next to the mojo. It landed about 10' away from me and I shot under it and the force of the blast blew the duck and water up 2' in the air! It then swam into the brush and hid. I circled around it and pushed it back towards my buddy who shot it when it swam out from the brush. The ducks that did come in to our spot were coming in to land and not just passing by. Had a flock of a dozen come into us later in the day when my buddy was busy taking a piss. They surprised me and I end up missing all 3 shots! They were ready to land and I was waiting for them to land, but then my buddy, who was coming back from the middle of the island started shooting and scared the **** out of me cause I wasn't expecting him to shoot! That was only my 2nd year duck hunting and I was still learning to shoot at ducks. We hunted that spot later in the week and I made a great shot at a crossing mallard to splash down my 1st mallard! 

If it were me hunting blind 3, I would set up on the little spit of land that sticks out on the west end of the island where I could see both sides. I'd throw decoys on both sides of that spit of land. It's much shallower there. Better spot for ducks to come in and rest or feed.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

bdawg said:


> 2 years ago, I had blind 7 on opening day. It is similar to your blind 3. The water dropped off fast in front of the blind. We also had a tree sticking out over the water that reduced visibility. We hunted the other side of the island that was shallower and had some low brush we could hide in. We stood in about 2' of water with brush all around us. It made for a good blind and increased our view. We had woodies flying around early. We shot 4 on the day with 3 hunters. Not great for opening day. Couldn't get the geese to come in for us. We had a mojo, wood duck, mallard, and goose decoys out. We had one pair of woodies come right at us next to the mojo. It landed about 10' away from me and I shot under it and the force of the blast blew the duck and water up 2' in the air! It then swam into the brush and hid. I circled around it and pushed it back towards my buddy who shot it when it swam out from the brush. The ducks that did come in to our spot were coming in to land and not just passing by. Had a flock of a dozen come into us later in the day when my buddy was busy taking a piss. They surprised me and I end up missing all 3 shots! They were ready to land and I was waiting for them to land, but then my buddy, who was coming back from the middle of the island started shooting and scared the **** out of me cause I wasn't expecting him to shoot! That was only my 2nd year duck hunting and I was still learning to shoot at ducks. We hunted that spot later in the week and I made a great shot at a crossing mallard to splash down my 1st mallard!
> 
> If it were me hunting blind 3, I would set up on the little spit of land that sticks out on the west end of the island where I could see both sides. I'd throw decoys on both sides of that spit of land. It's much shallower there. Better spot for ducks to come in and rest or feed.



And here is why i have problems with NEW/OLD hunters these days...............no regard for rules or regulations and feel they can do whatever it is they want.
I have hunted Mogadore many of times many years ago but the rules have NEVER changed.
You must stay within 25 yards of the blind location and i can tell you the other side of the island for blind #7 exceeds that by a long shot.
Here is a snap shot of that rule for ya seeing you either didnt read them or figured it didn't apply to you.









Please as a new waterfowler learn the rules,if you cant follow these easy ones im sure your duck identification isnt going to be any better....Don't give us hunters any more of a bad reputation than we already have,on another note i dont think i would be spelling out your violations on the internet so everyone can see nor would i be encouraging anybody to do the same by not hunting within the 25 yard blind location.


----------



## slashbait

FOWL BRAWL said:


> And here is why i have problems with NEW/OLD hunters these days...............no regard for rules or regulations and feel they can do whatever it is they want.
> I have hunted Mogadore many of times many years ago but the rules have NEVER changed.
> You must stay within 25 yards of the blind location and i can tell you the other side of the island for blind #7 exceeds that by a long shot.
> Here is a snap shot of that rule for ya seeing you either didnt read them or figured it didn't apply to you.
> View attachment 457351
> 
> 
> Please as a new waterfowler learn the rules,if you cant follow these easy ones im sure your duck identification isnt going to be any better....Don't give us hunters any more of a bad reputation than we already have,on another note i dont think i would be spelling out your violations on the internet so everyone can see nor would i be encouraging anybody to do the same by not hunting within the 25 yard blind location.


Ouch!


----------



## bdawg

FOWL BRAWL said:


> And here is why i have problems with NEW/OLD hunters these days...............no regard for rules or regulations and feel they can do whatever it is they want.
> I have hunted Mogadore many of times many years ago but the rules have NEVER changed.
> You must stay within 25 yards of the blind location and i can tell you the other side of the island for blind #7 exceeds that by a long shot.
> Here is a snap shot of that rule for ya seeing you either didnt read them or figured it didn't apply to you.
> View attachment 457351
> 
> 
> Please as a new waterfowler learn the rules,if you cant follow these easy ones im sure your duck identification isnt going to be any better....Don't give us hunters any more of a bad reputation than we already have,on another note i dont think i would be spelling out your violations on the internet so everyone can see nor would i be encouraging anybody to do the same by not hunting within the 25 yard blind location.


Dude!!! Mind your own business! We don't need no internet game wardens here! You don't even know what you're talking about! Blind #7 is on a little postage stamp size island that is only 40yds wide! I just measured it on Google Earth. The blind is on the east side of the island and we were set up on the north side 25yds away! Even if we were all the way on the other side of the island, we were certainly within the intent of the regs! Blind 3 is also only 40yds wide. The OP can set up almost anywhere and still meet the regs! If you're going to be this critical, go find another site to do it on!


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

bdawg said:


> Dude!!! Mind your own business! We don't need no internet game wardens here! You don't even know what you're talking about! Blind #7 is on a little postage stamp size island that is only 40yds wide! I just measured it on Google Earth. The blind is on the east side of the island and we were set up on the north side 25yds away! Even if we were all the way on the other side of the island, we were certainly within the intent of the regs! Blind 3 is also only 40yds wide. The OP can set up almost anywhere and still meet the regs! If you're going to be this critical, go find another site to do it on!



Funny stuff right there

Oh, and How do you know this is not my business ?


----------



## JohnJH

bdawg said:


> 2 years ago, I had blind 7 on opening day. It is similar to your blind 3. The water dropped off fast in front of the blind. We also had a tree sticking out over the water that reduced visibility. We hunted the other side of the island that was shallower and had some low brush we could hide in. We stood in about 2' of water with brush all around us. It made for a good blind and increased our view. We had woodies flying around early. We shot 4 on the day with 3 hunters. Not great for opening day. Couldn't get the geese to come in for us. We had a mojo, wood duck, mallard, and goose decoys out. We had one pair of woodies come right at us next to the mojo. It landed about 10' away from me and I shot under it and the force of the blast blew the duck and water up 2' in the air! It then swam into the brush and hid. I circled around it and pushed it back towards my buddy who shot it when it swam out from the brush. The ducks that did come in to our spot were coming in to land and not just passing by. Had a flock of a dozen come into us later in the day when my buddy was busy taking a piss. They surprised me and I end up missing all 3 shots! They were ready to land and I was waiting for them to land, but then my buddy, who was coming back from the middle of the island started shooting and scared the **** out of me cause I wasn't expecting him to shoot! That was only my 2nd year duck hunting and I was still learning to shoot at ducks. We hunted that spot later in the week and I made a great shot at a crossing mallard to splash down my 1st mallard!
> 
> If it were me hunting blind 3, I would set up on the little spit of land that sticks out on the west end of the island where I could see both sides. I'd throw decoys on both sides of that spit of land. It's much shallower there. Better spot for ducks to come in and rest or feed.


Thanks for the info. You’re correct about the island we are on it is tiny and there isn’t even a blind on it at all. Just a number 3 spray painted on a tree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdawg

JohnJH said:


> Thanks for the info. You’re correct about the island we are on it is tiny and there isn’t even a blind on it at all. Just a number 3 spray painted on a tree.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome. When I first started fishing around that island, there was a good wooden blind there. That's how long I've fished that lake. Halfway between that shallow spit of land on the west side of the island and the mainland there is a shallow weedy spot that is only 2' deep. I've found bluegill spawning there before. Might be a spot the ducks will want to go and feed.


----------



## JohnJH

bdawg said:


> You're welcome. When I first started fishing around that island, there was a good wooden blind there. That's how long I've fished that lake. Halfway between that shallow spit of land on the west side of the island and the mainland there is a shallow weedy spot that is only 2' deep. I've found bluegill spawning there before. Might be a spot the ducks will want to go and feed.


I’ll keep that in mind. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

